# Christmas Moss



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I got some Christmas I had ordered yesterday in the mail and was dry as a bone but still green so I put it in some water, will it be okay ? I have never had moss before and I am wanting to tie it to a rock decoration in my tank and on the top of the cave. Thanks ! Also my Hornwort turned brown and shed like crazy what a mess that was to clean up. My Anacharis is doing fine though very green and still growing.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

it's pretty hard to kill moss, if it's still green it should be fine. i mean, if it looked like it retained some moisture inside the moss itself, it should be fine.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks jackislost, cool user name ! Here is a picture of it in the water I put it in to soak .


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oO that doesn't look like xmas moss... it looks like pellia....
or maybe the photo is making it blurry. it could be fine. My friend donated a batch of brown xmas moss to me... some managed to survive


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

That's about how the moss I ordered from Malaysia looks right now. I have some weeping moss, pearl moss, and flame moss bunches, all with muddy brown patches. I think those parts might just die off and hopefully the rest of the plant will survive and then start to grow. I have snails to eat any dead stuff. I've tied them to pieces of driftwood. So far they're holding together, even the dead-looking parts. So there's hope lol.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I ordered some christmas moss. The store said they were located in california, but the box came from singapore. The moss was dead brown and black. Tried to revive it with no luck. Sigh.

Yours looks to be in way better condition than mine.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone is it still green and emailed the place I got it from which is also in Singapore and they said to put it in some water and watch if for a week so that is what I will do, they are always nice when I email them and said they will refund if it doesnt make it. Its called Aqua Magic and I ordered some IAL from them and while I was at it thought I would get some moss too and a Java Fern I ordered still hasnt got here yet, I hope it will be alright when it finally gets here.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD order very sparingly from aquatic magic... you dont want to be mailed a warning letter about purchasing plants illgeally from overseas


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh my gosh really, I had no idea and nope this is it for me !!!!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> XD order very sparingly from aquatic magic... you dont want to be mailed a warning letter about purchasing plants illgeally from overseas


...oops :shock:


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Yikes... I just ordered some mosses from them because I've been unable to find anything locally besides flame moss and christmas moss.

I also agree, what's in that picture doesn't look like xmas moss to me. It does look more like pellia, though the pellia I have doesn't look nearly as lush and jelly like as most of what I've seen online.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

I just wanted to update this, I finally received my order from AquaticMagic, and all of it was bone dry and BROWN. I think the dried sphagnum moss I buy for my hermit crabs has more life than the package I received.. I was so disappointed, because I ordered 5 different kinds of miss and I don't think any of them could possibly back to life 

Oh well... I did get a refund from them (I asked yesterday) but now I can't leave feedback on ebay because I agreed to cancel our transactions (seems reasonable, since I *did* get all of my money back).


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Do you have a photo? and how big are their portions?


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

I could take some pics tomorrow but they all kind of look like mud soup now... the portions were what I would have expected, except they are shipped very flat with very little water. I broke them up and have them in cups of water on my kitchen window but I really doubt any will come back. 

I had ordered some java moss from a US company with another plant order a couple of weeks ago and it was not only more generous, but it arrived wet and alive (though most of the rest of the plants in that order did not - even my Anubias melted from being exposed to high temps in shipping.. the rhizomes seem to be alive so I'm hoping they'll grow their leaves back, but the stem plants were all mush).


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oO where are you located?


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Texas... its still quite warm here.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

This sounds wierd...but do you mind if I test ship some moss to you? I met with the same problem last time shipping to texas, and kind of want to try again.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Uh oh, I just ordered $50 of moss from there! I've been waiting more than a week for it too. I didn't know it was illegal? Maybe that's why I haven't gotten it? I hope I receive it still alive :/


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I got burned by a company on ebay not too long ago - same story, moss from Asia, all of it dead and I -did- get a warning from customs... scary!

There's some great companies selling plants online. Best bet is word of mouth. In fact, it'd be great to do a thread about it - recommending companies in various countries that people have had great success with. I think would help people make good choices and not waste their money.


----------

